# Proximity Sensor In Call



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I am running miui 10.21

Is there any way to disable the proximity sensor when I'm in a call and using bluetooth or speaker phone?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no idea, but for a quick fix try Screebl Lite... i haven't used it personally, but it might help for a quick fix.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> I have no idea, but for a quick fix try Screebl Lite... i haven't used it personally, but it might help for a quick fix.


Thanks for the suggestion but the reviews are ready bad at its description seems like it based off of orientation. Seems like id have to enable it manually every call, which would be tedious.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hahahaha... guess i should've read up a bit more on it. my bad.


----------

